# Sheer Neglegee



## richtee (Feb 13, 2008)

A husband walks into Victoria's Secret to purchase a sheer negligee for his wife. He is shown several possibilities that range from $250 to $500 in price. The more sheer, the higher the price. Naturally, he opts for the sheerest item -  pays the$500 and takes it home.

He presents it to his  wife and asks her to go upstairs, put it on, and model it for him.

Upstairs, the wife thinks, "I have an idea. It's so sheer that it might  as well be nothing. I won't put it on, but I'll do the modeling naked, return it tomorrow, and keep the $500 refund for myself."

So she appears naked on the balcony and strikes a pose.

The husband says, "Good Grief! You'd think for $500, they'd at least iron it!"


----------



## philthysmoker (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh rich


----------



## lcruzen (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll tell the wife that one tomorrow night during our VD dinner. Ill be in like flin!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Rich, it's a good thing he didn't say "Let me iron it for you".


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL  I like that one...


----------



## jay-jay (Feb 13, 2008)

Good one


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dead man walking!


----------



## kookie (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats funny............Good one..........


----------

